
“Dumbing Self Down” - ImOkNoReally
I was scrolling on Google on how people felt about having to dumb themselves down in order to have friends and it’s very sad. You have people that genuinely have a hard time “meeting people where they are” mentally and feel alone with their own thoughts.<p>My 14 year old is now experiencing having to dumb herself down in order to have friends but she’s handling it ok for the most part. Doing much better than me, lol.<p>I guess a great question would be,<p>#1 If you struggle with dumbing yourself down to be in others company, what do you do to help deal with it?<p>#2 If you mastered getting over this feeling, what did you do to overcome it.<p>I don’t think I am better than anyone, it’s just some conversations are harder than others because the lack of substance and productivity. It makes me feel almost cavemen like. Having to purposely avoid some actions and what to say is tiresome ... I just rather be alone with my own thoughts but they won’t let me do that either lol.
======
skilled
It sounds like you are having some personal issues though. Specifically, in
regards to accepting people. I think this would come up in therapy quite
strongly if you went, though I am not saying you need to go.

Over the last 9 years I have changed my life around quite drastically. Yet, my
family and people that I used to know well only remember me as the old version
of myself. And so, a lot of the conversations stem from that perspective.
Which, honestly, is both draining and pathetic at the same time.

But because fighting over it is not worth the effort, I try to accept it as
much as I can.

------
kodz4
I maintain this list of things that I know make me feel good. What I call my
daily sources of nourishment.

When I encounter a negative trigger, I focus on things on that list. I know
whenever I am fully occupied with things on the list, the easier it gets to
brush off/deal with whatever is building up on the negativity queue. The key
for me was to actively/proactively add/subtract things on the list.

